# watersports?



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

anyone on here into watersports? i love them, slalom ski, kneeboard, wakeboard, tube, anything.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya knee boarding and skiing but why are you talking about that?


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

yea i kneeboard and wakeboard.


----------



## buckgun'r (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah, skiing,wakeboarding, tubing...


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

waterfowler22 said:


> Ya knee boarding and skiing but why are you talking about that?


 why not? because its youth forum, everyone is talking about paintball and stuff, why not watersports, youth like watersports.
P.S. evan got an account: buckgun'r ^^^^^ up there.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

o yea i tube too.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

OK, HERE'S A BETTER POST. how many people have duck hunted while doing a watersport? lol j/k.


----------



## buckgun'r (Oct 9, 2008)

that is impossible...can anyone do sick watersport tricks?..


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i can jump the wake and do a 360 on my wakeboard.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

Devin Spears said:


> i can jump the wake and do a 360 on my wakeboard.


 thats awsome, im getting there.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

want some advice?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ok! SO I am a couple years out of the "Youth" area! However I keep my eye on you guys! If any of you ever want to get out, or learn PM me. We teach lessons in the summer. And I would be willing to take you guys out!

I have a few pics here. I have hundreds of them if you guys want to see some more!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey hunt4P&Y do you ever go to lake metigoshe?


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

Devin Spears said:


> want some advice?


 sure, do you know who this is?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

haha no.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I have a few pics here. I have hundreds of them if you guys want to see some more!


Haven't I passed you before going to the lake?  

You need to show pic's of the 'other water sports' I have seen around you and the boat at D.L. Here I am with the family sitting down the way from the launch with you and the Boatting Bunnies all around and I have my kids with..... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: My poor 13 year old son was very interested in the ummm...boat....


----------



## poodlepoker (Nov 23, 2008)

i fish.... im too much of a ******* to do watersports, i go on the ocean fishing thoug


----------



## TCO-15 (Jul 4, 2009)

Trying to learn to wakeboard man its tough. i tube too.


----------



## jakenedonald (Jan 28, 2011)

I am also in water sports and also enjoying much in that. I am very much satisfied by it and also much happy. It is a very nice sports and also much beneficial for health.


----------



## james_kellen21 (Apr 20, 2011)

I like water sports .
It is a very nice sports and also much beneficial for health.


----------



## ra.one (Jun 11, 2011)

I like watersports.
Underwater is home for me.


----------

